# Marvel delays superhero movie dates



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090312/ap_en_ot/marvel_avengers_2


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

_Spider-Man 4_. Whoo hoo. I'm so thrilled to know that the producers of the most excellent _Spider-Man 3_ have decided to continue.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> _Spider-Man 4_. Whoo hoo. I'm so thrilled to know that the producers of the most excellent _Spider-Man 3_ have decided to continue.


I had read somewhere that supposedly that both Toby Mcguire and Sam Raimi have signed on for not only 4 but Spider-Man 5 as well.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I suppose it would be a terrible decision to have to make — whether or not to suffer the derision of relatively anonymous fanboys and rake in large sums of money at the same time.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I suppose it would be a terrible decision to have to make - whether or not to suffer the derision of relatively anonymous fanboys and rake in large sums of money at the same time.


No kidding rough decision to make there.....

Oh and here's where I read the Spidey 4 and 5 story....

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=139017


----------

